# Kiteboarding



## harryfew (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi everyone this is my first post on the forum! 

I though I'd add some pictures I took while out kiteboarding, in the UK, with my brother in October / November of this year:

The first two are from Brancaster on the North Norfolk coast and the second two are from Felixstowe on the Suffolk coast. As you can probably guess there was a little post work done on the last one.

Hope you like them and would be nice to hear any comment if you have them.....























...you can also check out more pics on my site here  if you like.


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey! Welcome to the forum. Nice shots, I like what you did with the last one.

Your link doesn't work, I had to adjust the url in the address bar but anyways, some great shots on your site, timelapse vids are also cool.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## harryfew (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome, I've edited the links so they should be working ok now


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2011)

I know this is very much a matter of taste and an artistic style, but I would have like to see your 3rd picture with the kiteboarder lighted up instead of as a shadow. The last pic is very nice too.

Are you using a 7D?


----------



## harryfew (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi JR,

The lighting for the last two pictures were tricky, it was mid afternoon, not a particularly great day (weather-wise) and the sun was running parallel to the coast. I had to constantly adjust the settings while following the kiteboarders as they traversed the waves... and so had to do the best with the conditions, but I appreciated your point.

The first two where much simpler as it was early morning and the sun was coming from directly from behind the coast and lit up the subject very nicely.

I'm using a 550d / T2i.


----------



## tt (Feb 26, 2012)

Can I ask how you did the last one? reminds me of the rotoscoping style of the Aaron Hadlow videos 

Not sure if a flash full power at full zoom could give a little fill in at closer distances (3rd shot). 
I'd maybe brighten up the kite in the second shot to make it more the hero of the shot perhaps?
It's a heck of a sport to photograph - being that the kite's on a >20m set of lines - do you compose without the kite and crop in (and so need to be close to the action or have a biiig focal length) or go wide enough to get the kite, but have the subject smaller in the frame...
I guess kiteloops or very windy conditions help as the kiter will have the kite much lower. 
What's the majority of photographers for Kitesurf magazine etc use? I guess at the warmer exotic locales, you can get the rider closer to the shore, but maybe there's some places nearby you can get that too?


----------



## nitsujwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's a couple from Florence, Oregon. (Sorry, some of these are a repeat from what I recently posted in another section)


----------



## Wilmark (Jun 28, 2012)

Kiteboarding on the island of Tobago just a few miles north of Trinidad off the coast of South American, great conditions all year round, great beach too. This is just my first gallery. Please feel free to comment. Some of the pictures are crops of the larger 22 MP pictures. Mainly shot 5DMk3 & 70-200 II.

http://www.wilmark.johnatty.com/kitesurf


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanx for the inspiration. I have a few buddies that kite board ill try and get some shots next time theyre out


----------



## Bosman (Aug 25, 2012)

I have shot some kiteboarding in my day, it can be tricky to get artistic images then there are those times they blow your mind.
Nice colors on these last few images.


----------



## Khristo (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice shots nitsujwalker. How natural is the green colour of the surf?

Here's my effort from the more subdued end of the spectrum.

(BTW "subdued" meaning from a more remote perspective rather than referring to colour - I was just interested to know if the green tint was a local phenomenon.)


----------



## nitsujwalker (Sep 21, 2012)

The green is the real color. The Oregon coast can go from dirty grey to bright blue depending on the turbidity of the water. There is minimal color enhancement to the photos--mainly curves applied.



Khristo said:


> Nice shots nitsujwalker. How natural is the green colour of the surf?
> 
> Here's my effort from the more subdued end of the spectrum.
> 
> (BTW "subdued" meaning from a more remote perspective rather than referring to colour - I was just interested to know if the green tint was a local phenomenon.)


----------



## AlexVakulov (Nov 8, 2012)




----------

